# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  I write but not sure if any good.

## Lostgirl32

I write poetry about what i am going through but not sure if it is any good. I call it dark poetry because some of the things i talk about are my hurt feelings and how i see my family and such. I am considering if i should post any here but have not decided yet.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I write poetry about what i am going through but not sure if it is any good. I call it dark poetry because some of the things i talk about are my hurt feelings and how i see my family and such. I am considering if i should post any here but have not decided yet.



I would love to read some of your work, if you feel comfortable enough to share it.

----------


## SmileyFace

I'd like to read your work as well!

----------


## Keddy

I'm a pretty avid writer and I have some of the same anxieties about whether my work is good or not. Go ahead and post (if you feel comfortable)! We'd love to hear it and we're not here to judge. I'm sure it's great  ::):

----------

